# Tennesee Walkers?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

there are two types of trail riders in this world. Those on TN walkers, and those unfortunate individuals that simply just dont know any better. 

Walkers are extremely popular trail horses for big people, especially big people with bad knees. Which tends to go hand in hand. Actually my knees would be fine if I was 40 lbs lighter. Be advised, The TWHBEA has done everything they can to ruin the breed, so the breed has kinda split into two different horses. The narrow bodied flashy show type, and the big stout old school plantation type. The big stout guys make great recreational trail horses.


----------



## Centaurheart (Jul 9, 2012)

Ditto what Joe said. Go get you an old school twh and never look back. I rode a lot with friends that had twhs and my long strided saddlebred was the only other horse in the barn that could keep up.


----------



## phoebeeliza (Aug 13, 2012)

I grew up riding at a TWH barn and fell in love. Someday I hope to be able to afford one of my own. There is nothing in the world like a Walker for long rides, and every one I met had the nicest temperament too. Though that might have been a trait of the particular line being bred at my barn, not a breed trait in general, I have no idea.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

its a breed trait, most are pretty easy going. Lots of em for sale down south.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Walkers are the best! I've been fortunate to have had several over the years and I'll be getting another one soon  Has anyone else has the experience of their Walker licking them like a dog? All of mine have had the habit.


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

I purchased my first TWH last year, and what a doll! Great temperament, gentle and willing but with some get up and go, if you want it. I am an adult rider, 59 years old and my beautiful mare is just the ticket for me. I'm not as thin as I used to be either, but she has a nice stocky build, and has no problems giving me a great ride.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> The narrow bodied flashy show type, and the big stout old school plantation type. The big stout guys make great recreational trail horses.


Glad you pointed that out, the average off the shelf Gaited Saddle is made for the Foundation type, Bighorn is one of the few off the shelf makers that now has a Gaited Saddle for the Narrow types.


.


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar (Jul 18, 2012)

I know this is an older thread... but wanted to respond. I went on a trail ride with mostly TWH or spotted saddlebreds and my fast paced QH could NOT keep up. I would some day like a TWH for trails when my little QH won't work but I'm actually kind of scared of them. I was thrown from a TWH mare when I was 10, and haven't quite gotten over that fear.


----------



## Shapes (May 30, 2012)

I agree with Joe4d, I bought a spotted saddle horse and he is not a big horse. So now I am paying a trainer to muscle him and I am working on getting into shape to ride him. First time horse owner, so they saw me coming, but he is a really sweet boy!


----------



## hhenry4011 (Jan 22, 2013)

Walkers all the way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

There are three types of SSH:

1.) Spotted show bred walkers.

2.) Spotted plantation/old style walkers.

3.) "Actual" SSHs, which have little to no walker blood. 

The last two are great trail horses and are usually stout enough to carry a larger rider. "Actual" SSHs are usually shorter than average and have an almost pony like build to them. Like most ponies, they're very sturdy for their size. They usually have a step pace or saddle rack as their easy gait of choice, while most walkers... Well, walk. :wink:


----------



## bluehorse68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi everyone. I know this is an older thread, but it was one that stood out to me. I am an older rider who is around 220, and my TWH is one of the stout "old school" horses. He seems to carry me just fine, but I don't do alot of faster riding...mostly walking with the occasional four-beat for about 1/2 mile. I have had my horse for about a year + and am trying to lose weight. ( had ovarian cancer surgery,then hernia surgery, then other complications that restricted exercise, etc.) I'm glad to see a thread where I can talk to other plus sized riders.


----------

